# new piano



## gobaith

We had the choice between buying a new secondhand car, or a piano. Music won! It's a Yamaha u3, secondhand but with a fabulous sound. Very interesting to watch our three year old playing major chords after a day. Music is intuitive at that age, I suppose. I'm looking foward to relearning the basics, and having fun this time ( no old wrinkled piano teacher to hit me on the fingers every time I made a mistake, a nightmare memory from childhood.)
I'm going to read all the threads to get some good advice on books to buy.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Good choice!


What was the price?


----------



## KJohnson

But you still need a car, don't you? =)


----------



## gobaith

We paid 4 900 euros (!) for a nine year old yamaha u3 in very good condition. We are planning to run the 15 year olf volkswagen until she "dies". She might keep going for a good few years.....


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Very Nice.


----------



## Krummhorn

gobaith said:


> . . . a Yamaha u3, secondhand but with a fabulous sound.


Excellent piano choice and a good find at that price, too.



gobaith said:


> . . . no old wrinkled piano teacher to hit me on the fingers every time I made a mistake, a nightmare memory from childhood.)


:lol:, you, too? I might have had the same teacher


----------



## Rasa

Be glad it wasn't a cigarette


----------

